# Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation



## Warrior102 (Jul 27, 2011)

'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'

Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation 

Oh well, maybe it'll help her ratings, which are currently in the tank.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 27, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> 
> Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation
> 
> Oh well, maybe it'll help her ratings, which are currently in the tank.



She has a responsibleand bright team.  If we must take World Nut Daily's account of things, we must be getting desperate for potential wingnut wins, wouldn't you say?

Lame.


----------



## tommyc (Jul 27, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> ...



World "NUT"Daily only has a reporter on staff that has been nominated for two Pulitzers and the same gentleman holds the second most seniority on the W.H. Press Corps, that site is pretty lame let me tell you.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 27, 2011)

> Muslims are calling for the execution for homosexuals in America, this was just released yesterday and it shows you that they themselves are upholding the laws that are even in the Bible, the Judeo Christian God. They seem to be more moral than even the American Christians do. Because these people are livid about enforcing their laws, they know homosexuality is an abomination. And I continually reach out to the homosexual communities on this radio show, and I warn them, which ones love? *Here you have Obama condemning it behind the backs of the homosexuals but to their faces he's promoting it.* I say this to my gay friends out there the ones that continuously nitpick everything I say. Hollywood is promoting immorality and the God of the Heavens in Jesus names is warning you to flee from the wrath to come, yet you have Muslims calling for your execution. If America won't enforce the laws, God will raise up a foreign enemy to do just that's what you're seeing in America today. Read Leviticus 26 America.
> 
> Read more: Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation



And THEY'RE suing for defamation????

Now, is this another one of your "sarcastic" threads? 



Because it's a hoot.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> ...



She's going to need a responsible and bright team, or she's going to pay millions of dollars in damages. They're really going after her and the network. 

Her being sued is a fact. It doesn't matter if Worldnet Daily, the New York Times, or  Marvel Comic Books covered the story.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 27, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



It won't make it to court.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sallow said:


> > Muslims are calling for the execution for homosexuals in America, this was just released yesterday and it shows you that they themselves are upholding the laws that are even in the Bible, the Judeo Christian God. They seem to be more moral than even the American Christians do. Because these people are livid about enforcing their laws, they know homosexuality is an abomination. And I continually reach out to the homosexual communities on this radio show, and I warn them, which ones love? *Here you have Obama condemning it behind the backs of the homosexuals but to their faces he's promoting it.* I say this to my gay friends out there the ones that continuously nitpick everything I say. Hollywood is promoting immorality and the God of the Heavens in Jesus names is warning you to flee from the wrath to come, yet you have Muslims calling for your execution. If America won't enforce the laws, God will raise up a foreign enemy to do just that's what you're seeing in America today. Read Leviticus 26 America.
> >
> > Read more: Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation
> 
> ...



What in the world are you babbling about? I swear you have lost your freaking mind.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 27, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > > Muslims are calling for the execution for homosexuals in America, this was just released yesterday and it shows you that they themselves are upholding the laws that are even in the Bible, the Judeo Christian God. They seem to be more moral than even the American Christians do. Because these people are livid about enforcing their laws, they know homosexuality is an abomination. And I continually reach out to the homosexual communities on this radio show, and I warn them, which ones love? *Here you have Obama condemning it behind the backs of the homosexuals but to their faces he's promoting it.* I say this to my gay friends out there the ones that continuously nitpick everything I say. Hollywood is promoting immorality and the God of the Heavens in Jesus names is warning you to flee from the wrath to come, yet you have Muslims calling for your execution. If America won't enforce the laws, God will raise up a foreign enemy to do just that's what you're seeing in America today. Read Leviticus 26 America.
> ...



Really?

Are you this obtuse?

Seriously?

Not only does that statement basically back Maddow's contention..but it INCLUDES A DEFAMATORY STATEMENT.


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> 
> Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation
> 
> Oh well, maybe it'll help her ratings, which are currently in the tank.



Well, sponge bob's ratings are through the roof, i'm sure. 

so some rightwing group brings a suit to try to shut up people they disagree with and, of course, worldnutdaily runs with it.

i hope they get sanctioned for bringing a frivolous suit.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 27, 2011)

tommyc said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



So why doesn't he/she raise the bar for them.  Everyone knows it's an extreme wingnut rag.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 27, 2011)

I at least bothered to read the link and as usual..it's trivial.

But at least they included the statement as reference. And it basically demonstrates that this case would be laughed out of court.


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2011)

tommyc said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



and? that means it's not a rightwingnut rag?

which writer, btw? and where was he working when nominated?

btw, i have a friend who won a pulitzer... doesn't make any newspaper she works for a quality paper.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 27, 2011)

jillian said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> ...



We shall see... 50 million is a lot of money


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



you can sue for any amount of money you want. the ad damnum clause of a law suit is an arbitrary number chosen by the plaintiff. i can sue for a million for a stubbed toe.

there still has to be a legitimate cause of action and i'm really not seeing one at all.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 27, 2011)

It's only news when Beck talks out his ass.

Maddow's a harmless buffoon who has less people whatching her around the clock than Beck has people tuning into his radio show.

If the metalhead had stood against islam that twat woulda ragged on him for being an islamaphobe.
Why?  B/c his life was shit and he turned to god and lived instead of turning to drugs and killing himself.


----------



## tommyc (Jul 27, 2011)

Lets ask Esquire magazine how trivial World "NUT Daily has become because when all is said and done they will own that magazine.

Esquire defamed WND and now will pay the price and the WSJ agrees.

How Not to Write Satire - WSJ.com


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 27, 2011)

i don't know how you can read his statement and not take from it that he believes killing homosexuals to be moral. it's right there, in his own words.

he hasn't a shot at going anywhere with this suit, and if he does you guys better watch out or the likes of limbaugh, beck, and hannity will be working in indentured servitude the rest of their lives to cover the lies and misrepresentations they've spewed.


----------



## tommyc (Jul 27, 2011)

jillian said:


> tommyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Les Kinsolving  was nominated twice for Pulitzers while at WND .


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 27, 2011)

tommyc said:


> Lets ask Esquire magazine how trivial World "NUT Daily has become because when all is said and done they will own that magazine.
> 
> Esquire defamed WND and now will pay the price and the WSJ agrees.
> 
> How Not to Write Satire - WSJ.com



you must have been reading a different article.  the one i read basically said that wnd is going to have a hell of a time making their claims stick.


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 27, 2011)

tommyc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > tommyc said:
> ...


nominated... key word there.

how many has he won?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 27, 2011)

There is no defamation, and this case case will get thrown out.

And I see that it's being tried by Larry Klayman, the hack lawyer who filed 18 lawsuits against the Clinton administration, who sued Dick Cheney, who lost a Senate race in Florida, and who recently sued Facebook for $1 billion for not taking down an anti-Israel page fast enough.

World Nut Daily? Seriously?


----------



## tommyc (Jul 27, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> tommyc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



He hasn't won but when your nominated that in itself is an honor.


----------



## ogibillm (Jul 27, 2011)

tommyc said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > tommyc said:
> ...



i don't deny that. what was he nominated for?


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 27, 2011)

Poor Madcow....


----------



## tommyc (Jul 27, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> tommyc said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



This from his Facebook page and he was nominated for his Pulitzers while working for the San Fran Chronicle and Examiner which is my bad.

"THE LES KINSOLVING SHOW, Uninhibited Radio, has been broadcast in Baltimore since 1986; and previously on KCBS San Fransisco; WWDB Philadelphia; WOR New York; WPGC-AM in Washington. He has also broadcast commentary on WAVA All-News in Washington, WOR, WPGC-AM and stations across the nation. In 2000, he became White House correspondent and talk show host for Talk Radio Network in Oregon, and two years later for WorldNetDaily, with its 6-million readers.

AS A NEWSPAPER COLUMNIST AND REPORTER before he went into broadcasting, Les was *twice nominated for the Pulitzer Prize in the category of criticism or commentary*, by the San Francisco Chronicle in 1972 and by the San Francisco Examiner in 1973. He and reporter Carolyn Pickering of the Indianapolis Star in 1972 broke the first major stories on the Peoples Temple of the Rev. Jim Jones -- who had Les as number two on his "hit list". Les weekly column was syndicated to 256 daily and weekly newspapers in 49 states and five foreign countries."


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2011)

This is Very Funny!


----------



## paperview (Jul 27, 2011)

tommyc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > tommyc said:
> ...


You gotta go back 40 years for that bub - it was long before he nut-jobbed his way onto WND.  That was when he was he was a reporter for a real newspaper./

Try again.


----------



## EdSchultzIsFat (Jul 27, 2011)

With Obama's approval rating hovering between 35%-39% for the  next 14 months,  All MSNBC  Cable Gerbils will be lying about Romney,Bachmann and Perry to the point of calling them the next Hitlers who will destroy the economy that Obama has brought back to RECOVERY !!!


----------



## tommyc (Jul 27, 2011)

paperview said:


> tommyc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Way to try and spin it but it's  Pulitzer nominations nonetheless.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 27, 2011)

I just read most of that.

lol, to borrow that old line,

He should be suing Maddow for 'definition of character'.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 27, 2011)

The funniest part of the deal is that the verbatim quote is at least as bad, if not worse, than Maddow's summary of it.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 27, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> The funniest part of the deal is that the verbatim quote is at least as bad, if not worse, than Maddow's summary of it.



The funniest part, actually, is your idiocy. 

Hey - you never got back to us the other day when asked, "How does Obama's ass taste."

Got time to clear that up now?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 27, 2011)

Here are the details of the scam Dean and his crew are running;

You Can Run But You Cannot Hide International - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 27, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Here are the details of the scam Dean and his crew are running;
> 
> You Can Run But You Cannot Hide International - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Looks like you're onto something there, "Dick" Tracey

Why don't you call the MSNBC hotline with your tip


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 27, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The funniest part of the deal is that the verbatim quote is at least as bad, if not worse, than Maddow's summary of it.
> ...



Why would you of all people need to ask how an ass tastes?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 27, 2011)

I just looked at the op and this guy has NO chance of winning a case like this.

i hope the lawyers take this fools money at a very high rate.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 27, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Well, your nose is embedded into Obama's ass 24/7, I thought you'd be the definiative source for others considering going your pathetic route.


----------



## Leweman (Jul 27, 2011)

Ummmmm ... it looks like Rachel Maddow is going to end up settling soooooooooooooo ya know.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 27, 2011)

Link?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 27, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Link?



You gotta lotta balls asking for Links with 99% of the unfounded/undocuments bullshit you post


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 27, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Link?
> ...



jesus you turned into a complete liar in no time on this site huh?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 27, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Where have I ever lied ? Link ?

If you ask me the same of you, I'll just post your posting history. 

You're not only the biggest liar on here - you're the dumbest poster on the Internet.


----------



## Zona (Jul 27, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> 
> Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation
> 
> Oh well, maybe it'll help her ratings, which are currently in the tank.



WND?  Dude, I thought you were better than this.  seriously, I did.  Damn.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 27, 2011)

Zona said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> ...



Better than what? I was merely posting a report of a pending lawsuit. You may draw your own decisions/discuss. I never ONCE said anything disrespectful regarding Ms. Maddow in this entire thread. I post - you discuss. Message/discussion board, correct?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2011)

jillian said:


> Well, sponge bob's ratings are through the roof, i'm sure.



Because you spend all day watching it, now that you have the cartoon network?

I think there's a little more too it than that, Jillian.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 27, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> 
> Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation
> 
> Oh well, maybe it'll help her ratings, which are currently in the tank.



Looks like msnGE picked a fight with the wrong church, I think I will donate some $ to this mans congregation.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope they sue the panties of her..... I wanna see what's doing in there...
Excuse me I just threw up in my mouth....


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 27, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...





Warrior102 said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...




And



Warrior102 said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Within the USMB culture I do believe that posting bad information qualifies one as a liar.

ETA: http://www.usmessageboard.com/congr...nce-that-boehner-is-worst-speaker-ever-4.html


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 27, 2011)

tommyc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > tommyc said:
> ...


Let us know when he wins, he's always good for a laugh at press conferences.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 27, 2011)

> He once made a statement on the radio criticizing his fellow Christians for not taking a stronger stand about the "gay" rights lobby promoting homosexuality in schools. According to the ministry announcement, he made a strong reference to Muslims taking the issue more seriously than Christians, referring to Islamic law, but did not condone their practices. It was Bradlee's intent to focus attention on the issue, not to advocate harm to anyone, the statement said.
> 
> Despite the clear statement by Dean on his ministry's website and elsewhere that he was not calling for the execution of homosexuals, according to the announcement, "MSNBC's Rachel Maddow and others seized on and accused Dean on her show of supporting the killing of homosexuals, as is the practice in some radical Islamic countries. This seriously has harmed Dean and the ministry, who pride themselves on respect and love for all people."



Dean doesnt want to have homosexuals killed, he just wants them discriminated against and relegated to second-class citizenship status, thats not showing respect and love for all people: 



> Republican Sen. Paul Gazelka was a guest on Bradlee Deans Saturday evening radio program to talk about the amendment to put a ban on same-sex marriage into the Minnesota Constitution. Over the course of the program, which is part of Deans controversial ministry, You Can Run But You Cannot Hide, Gazelka spoke about activist judges and concerns that Republicans might be labeled homophobes or bigots. Dean and sidekick Jake McMillian said that homosexuals are criminals and America will be destroyed if homosexuality isnt criminalized.
> 
> We want you to cover this topic of the marriage amendment, McMillian said to Gazelka. The immoral crowd, a lot of folks dont want to see this happen.
> 
> Sen. Gazelka to Bradlee Dean: Gay marriage ban supporters aren&#8217;t bigots | Minnesota Independent: News. Politics. Media.





> On his blog, controversial minister Bradlee Dean of You Can Run But You Cannot Hide ministries took credit for the passage of a bill that put a constitutional ban on same-sex marriage on the ballot in 2012. Dean said that hes been attacked by the media who are pushing an illegal agenda and claims  incorrectly  that sodomy is against the law in the United States. I believe that I have done my duty, he wrote. The people of the great state of Minnesota now have the power to vote. It is now up to you to decide for your posterity what kind of future that you want to have for them. The power is in your hands.
> 
> Dean complained about the treatment he has received by the media. When doing high schools across the country we noticed that when the media began to push an illegal agenda called the gay agenda (sodomy is illegal in this country) we started getting attacked from the media, he wrote.
> 
> ...



So Dean advocates violating the Constitution by discriminating against gays and violating the law in the process. 

The depositions will be interesting.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 27, 2011)

Anybody know the MSNBC president's name as well as you know FOX? Well now you do, it's Phil Griffin and according to the article Griffin admits that MSNBC caters to the progressive left.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 27, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Anybody know the MSNBC president's name as well as you know FOX? Well now you do, it's Phil Griffin and according to the article Griffin admits that MSNBC caters to the progressive left.


Well, he's honest about it.
Fox still claims to be fair and balanced.


----------



## Zona (Jul 27, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Is your next link going to come from Foxnews.com?


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 27, 2011)

Zona said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



The other networks are DNC lapdogs.  The coverage of the gun running by democrats proves that.


----------



## Zona (Jul 27, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



And fox is not allowed to talk about its owner and the problems he has.  Say I am wrong..Its the biggest "news" story out there and they barely talk about it....


----------



## rdean (Jul 27, 2011)

From your article:  According to the ministry announcement, he made a strong reference to Muslims taking the issue more seriously than Christians, referring to Islamic law, but did not condone their practices

Let me get this, pardon the word, "straight".  This guy suggested American Christians should take the gays as seriously as the Muslims, but don't "hurt" them?????

Somehow, I don't believe it's a round a bout way of supporting gay marriage.  What is it this guy wants done to the gays?  Besides not "hurt" them.  Right wingers hurt everything they touch.  I think it's part of their culture.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 27, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Anybody know the MSNBC president's name as well as you know FOX? Well now you do, it's Phil Griffin and according to the article Griffin admits that MSNBC caters to the progressive left.



Ironically the Right's defense of the bias of guys like Hannity, Limbaugh, and many others has for ages been that they don't pretend otherwise.

I guess if MSNBC, from the top down, isn't pretending otherwise, they merit comparable praise and defense from the Right.

Certainly the Right wouldn't want to be two-faced about something like this now would it?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 27, 2011)

They are going to need to show that Maddow and MSNBC had malicious intent with their statements. It's a fairly high standards. So if anyone thinks they are going to have an easy case to prove, you are clearly mistaken.

However, I can't say they don't have an argument to consider. After all, saying someone wants to kill a group of people when they dont is pretty darn malicious. The main question is going to be whether they can show that Maddow and MSNBC knew it was a lie (or had reason to know it was a lie). That's probably going to be the biggest hurdle to overcome.

Needless to say, I dont think this case is as open and shut as either side would like to pretend it is.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 27, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know the MSNBC president's name as well as you know FOX? Well now you do, it's Phil Griffin and according to the article Griffin admits that MSNBC caters to the progressive left.
> ...



What exactly is wrong with bias? The issue is defamation. Not bias. You can hold to a specific viewpoint and be biased toward that viewpoint without lying about those you consider the opposition. It would be nice if people realized that.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 28, 2011)

Zona said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Huh?

It shouldn't matter if it comes from Marvel Comic Books. News is news. It is a fact that MSNBC and Rachel are being sued. It doesn't matter who "covers" it, it's a fact.


----------



## jillian (Jul 28, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> It's only news when Beck talks out his ass.
> 
> Maddow's a harmless buffoon who has less people whatching her around the clock than Beck has people tuning into his radio show.
> 
> ...



see, this is the thing about the right... if they disagree with someone, they must be a "buffoon" or ignorant... or somehow evil. sometimes you have to acknowledge that someone can be smart and still think you're wrong. 

i know there's not a lot of value placed on intellect and education in some places, but rachel maddow was a rhodes scholar and went to stanford. she's hardly a buffoon. nor do people watch her "around the clock". i don't always agree with her. but she's brilliant. her research is generally dead on. (though obviously, no one gets it right 100% of the time).

As for beck... yes, the rodeo clown is a nutbar. i've rarely seen him tell the truth about anything... and even when there's a kernel of truth, he distorts it beyond recognition.

comparing those two is kind of silly.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Dean doesnt want to have homosexuals killed, he just wants them discriminated against and relegated to second-class citizenship status, thats not showing respect and love for all people:



No different than the way you want Christians and White people discriminated against and relegated to second-class citizenship status.

In a free society, some people will not like other people.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

Zona said:


> And fox is not allowed to talk about its owner and the problems he has.  Say I am wrong..Its the biggest "news" story out there and they barely talk about it....



It's a non-news story, you simpering moron. The USA has plenty of news - the affairs of a British Tabloid are irrelevant. YOU want it to be a story because in your defective mind, you think that somehow this will result in silencing the opposition and revoking the 1st amendment.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> They are going to need to show that Maddow and MSNBC had malicious intent with their statements. It's a fairly high standards. So if anyone thinks they are going to have an easy case to prove, you are clearly mistaken.



The case will be summarily dismissed. The reason is that Maddow edited the words of Dean without alteration. In other words, she cut out preceding and following words, but the words she related were a faithful representation of the original. 

Dean has no case.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 28, 2011)

Here Libs - now it's on one of your "credible" news sources - Rachel Maddow Sued By Christian Rocker Bradlee Dean


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

jillian said:


> see, this is the thing about the right... if they disagree with someone, they must be a "buffoon" or ignorant... or somehow evil. sometimes you have to acknowledge that someone can be smart and still think you're wrong.



Certainly it's possible for someone to be smart and disagree with me or others.

Leftism has a history of failure, resulting in poverty an misery repeatedly. The man who holds a blow-torch to his hand once may be forgiven, the one who does so repeatedly must be recognized as a half-wit.

The issue is Jillian, a substantial portion of the left is much like you, clearly and demonstrably slow of wit.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 28, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Here Libs - now it's on one of your "credible" news sources - Rachel Maddow Sued By Christian Rocker Bradlee Dean



And?

I still question the merits of the case. In the statement I quoted..which I will again:



> Muslims are calling for the execution for homosexuals in America, this was just released yesterday and it shows you that they themselves are upholding the laws that are even in the Bible, the Judeo Christian God. They seem to be more moral than even the American Christians do. Because these people are livid about enforcing their laws, they know homosexuality is an abomination. And I continually reach out to the homosexual communities on this radio show, and I warn them, which ones love? Here you have Obama condemning it behind the backs of the homosexuals but to their faces he's promoting it. I say this to my gay friends out there the ones that continuously nitpick everything I say. Hollywood is promoting immorality and the God of the Heavens in Jesus names is warning you to flee from the wrath to come, yet you have Muslims calling for your execution. If America won't enforce the laws, God will raise up a foreign enemy to do just that's what you're seeing in America today. Read Leviticus 26 America.
> 
> Read more: Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation



What about Maddow's statements were defamatory?

And within this statement..is a real live defamatory statement against the President of the United States. And leviticus 26 is some pretty harsh stuff..dude.

Leviticus 26:

Leviticus 26. The Holy Bible: King James Version.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am simply pointing out that there is a lawsuit against Maddow and MSNBC. It's a fact. 
I am sure the prosecutors could care less if you feel the case doesn't have merit.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 28, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> I am simply pointing out that there is a lawsuit against Maddow and MSNBC. It's a fact.
> I am sure the prosecutors could care less if you feel the case doesn't have merit.



Ah..so when you post a thread here..it's not subject to the opinions of the posters.

It just simply is to be posted..and not discussed? Or are we suppose to be backslapping and high fiving the people bringing the case to court..because it's against someone you don't like.

Not sure what sort of reaction you are looking for here.

How bout:

*Dude..way to go! Glad that gnarly bitch is getting sued..dude.* 


Happy now?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course it's subject to opinion. It's a message board. I posted a fact - discuss it. 

As in http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...-msnbc-sued-for-defamation-3.html#post3921959

I could care less if she's being sued or not. Never watched her program - never will. Don't watch MSNBC either - seems most people don't. Ratings are in the tank.


----------



## signelect (Jul 28, 2011)

I just wasted 5 minutes reading this drivel, no one gives a rat's A what Madcow thinks.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 28, 2011)

Do Christian rock bands have Christian groupies?

What do the band members get from a Christian groupie?  

First base?  Second?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 28, 2011)

signelect said:


> I just wasted 5 minutes reading this drivel, no one gives a rat's A what Madcow thinks.



Her name was in the thread title.  With 5 seconds of thought, you could have saved 5 minutes of reading about something you knew you wouldn't  give a shit about.


----------



## tommyc (Jul 28, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Here are the details of the scam Dean and his crew are running;
> 
> You Can Run But You Cannot Hide International - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wikipedia seriously? Why would anybody believe a site anybody can edit?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Dean doesnt want to have homosexuals killed, he just wants them discriminated against and relegated to second-class citizenship status, thats not showing respect and love for all people:
> ...



Really Clayton?   You want this?   Or is Uncensored just making shit up........again?


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 28, 2011)

Danged frivilous lawsuits, we need tort reform.


----------



## jillian (Jul 28, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



i vote the latter....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Really Clayton?   You want this?   Or is Uncensored just making shit up........again?



Really Dean? You want this?   Or is Clayton just making shit up........again?

ROFL

You're as dumb as a bunch of rocks caught in the hubcap of a slow bus going the wrong way down a one-way street in a flood.

Don't ever change - we just can't BUY entertainment like you provide.....


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Really Clayton?   You want this?   Or is Uncensored just making shit up........again?
> ...



Ah, thanks for admitting that you were making shit up.....again.


Pretty much puts the kibosh on Uncensored being truthful about anything.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Ah, thanks for admitting that you were making shit up.....again.



Do you see fairies fluttering about? How deep do your delusions run?

Does the state keep you locked away, so that you can't harm yourself and others? - Well, of course it does.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Danged frivilous lawsuits, we need tort reform.



If the suit is summarily dismissed - as it obviously will be, isn't that the system working?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

jillian said:


> i vote the latter....



You do whatever the flock does....


----------



## Sallow (Jul 28, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Really Clayton?   You want this?   Or is Uncensored just making shit up........again?
> ...



Dean?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Dean?



This would work so much better if at least one of you fascists had an IQ above 60...


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > i vote the latter....
> ...



Projection....and we know that well about you.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 28, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



He confuses SO easily if the voices don't tell him what to do.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 28, 2011)

Guilty until proven innocent?


----------



## rdean (Jul 28, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > I am simply pointing out that there is a lawsuit against Maddow and MSNBC. It's a fact.
> ...




*POW!  ATOMIC*


----------



## bodecea (Jul 29, 2011)

How come the OP hasn't come back here with his report?


----------



## tommyc (Aug 11, 2011)

The person who served Maddow her papers had to take a picture of her recievein them.
This is the picture.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2011)

> Muslims are calling for the execution for homosexuals in America, this was just released yesterday and it shows you that they themselves are upholding the laws that are even in the Bible, the Judeo Christian God. They seem to be more moral than even the American Christians do. Because these people are livid about enforcing their laws, they know homosexuality is an abomination. And I continually reach out to the homosexual communities on this radio show, and I warn them, which ones love?
> 
> Read more: Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation



Is it defamation for poiting out to others what this a-hole is advocating?

Only the rightwing would support this nut who advocates holy war against gays


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2011)

Once again, Maddow is spot on for this issue

I applaud her for bringing attention to this right wing creep


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 11, 2011)

tommyc said:


> The person who served Maddow her papers had to take a picture of her recievein them.
> This is the picture.



For a propellor-head, she looks so scholarly ........


----------



## tommyc (Aug 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> > Muslims are calling for the execution for homosexuals in America, this was just released yesterday and it shows you that they themselves are upholding the laws that are even in the Bible, the Judeo Christian God. They seem to be more moral than even the American Christians do. Because these people are livid about enforcing their laws, they know homosexuality is an abomination. And I continually reach out to the homosexual communities on this radio show, and I warn them, which ones love?
> >
> > Read more: Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation
> 
> ...



Show me were Dean advocated a "holy war" against gays!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2011)

tommyc said:


> The person who served Maddow her papers had to take a picture of her recievein them.
> This is the picture.



I applaud her not hiding.   And I think she's good looking AND smart.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 11, 2011)

She'll look even better wearing orange.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> She'll look even better wearing orange.



How so?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 11, 2011)

B. Kidd said:


> tommyc said:
> 
> 
> > The person who served Maddow her papers had to take a picture of her recievein them.
> ...


1995.  She's in exclusive, distinguished company.


----------



## old navy (Aug 11, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Rachel Maddow



That dude creeps me out.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 11, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> I am simply pointing out that there is a lawsuit against Maddow and MSNBC. It's a fact.
> I am sure the prosecutors could care less if you feel the case doesn't have merit.



prosecutors aren't involved in civil suits... so they likely don't have an opinion on the merit of the case themselves.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 11, 2011)

Even unexpectedly, with no makeup...Rachel exudes beauty:







I've always found Rachel to be a beautiful woman. Can't beat natural beauty...and she's tall too.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 11, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Even unexpectedly, with no makeup...Rachel exudes beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold on, let get my beer goggles.............


Hey not bad.  BARKEEP ANOTHER ROUND.


----------



## Salt Jones (Aug 11, 2011)

old navy said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Maddow
> ...



What dude? She'd have fit right in in the Navy.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2011)

Any a-hole can sue for defamation

But since this jerk is everything she says and more, he is wasting his time


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Any a-hole can sue for defamation
> 
> But since this jerk is everything she says and more, he is wasting his time



All the way to the bank.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Any a-hole can sue for defamation
> ...



He won't even make it to trial

I applaud Maddow for calling attention to this gay hating jerk


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey guys.. I can't stand the bitch. Does she pee while standing?

Blues


----------



## jillian (Aug 11, 2011)

must be that whole hating smart women thing that the rightwingnuts do so well. 

i think they call it misogyny... it's endemic among the right


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wrong again.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 11, 2011)

jillian said:


> must be that whole hating smart women thing that the rightwingnuts do so well.
> 
> i think they call it misogyny... it's endemic among the right



I don't think she's stupid at all......... She just doesn't understand what's right and wrong.
The dumb fucking moronic socialist twat. Does she pee standing up?
Go Tea Party!

Blues


----------



## frazzledgear (Aug 11, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> ...



WTF are you talking about not taking their word for it?  Do you nutjobs ever bother to look anything up for yourself or do you wait for your handlers to tell you what to think and believe?  (Rhetorical question.)    The lawsuit was filed, the reason for it was given -Maddow claimed this guy as leader of this group supported the execution of gays which is blatantly not true and in addition he also claims she also ridiculed him, his name and his appearance and this took me all of FIVE SECONDS to research -including researching whether or not this guy has on his website what he said it does -disavowing the exact thing Maddow said this group supported.  It only took a few seconds of research to find out this group really doesn't support the execution of gays after all -which Maddow's "excellent team" should have done before letting her open her mouth and make that lying ass claim.   Nothing else to discuss.  But since when did truth matter to the left which believes any lying ass smear and character assassination is always justified when it comes to anyone who isn't a far leftwing extremist.

There are many sources for this story including MSNBC itself -so take your pick of them if you don't like the one given.  And the notion that anything is "excellent" about MSNBC is a really bad joke in itself.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 11, 2011)

The Right is AFRAID of Rachel Maddow.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 11, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > must be that whole hating smart women thing that the rightwingnuts do so well.
> ...



In one breath you say you don't think she's stupid and in the next you call her dumb.

Are you a liberal running a false flag operation against the right?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 11, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> The Right is AFRAID of Rachel Maddow.



Well yes and no.

Yes because she calls them on their shit.

And no because they can rile up some nutty gunner to take her out just like Palin did on Giffords or O'Reily did on Dr. Tiller.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 12, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Shes not stupid.. That doesn't mean she isn't a dumb fucking moronic socialist twat.
Her wires were crossed at birth.. the fucking despicable bitch pees standing up.

Blues


----------



## Mr_Rockhead (Aug 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> 
> Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation
> 
> Oh well, maybe it'll help her ratings, which are currently in the tank.



<snip> The ministry announcement said, "In an interview earlier this year, MSNBC's president Phil Griffin admitted that the network, *to boost its ratings*, caters to the so-called 'progressive left.' This explains the malicious attacks on Bradlee Dean and his ministry,<snip>


I agree that she is being sued and I havent a clue as to whether she will win or lose the suit.

But I really got a kick out the the fact that MSNBC felt it had to cater to the left wing to boost its ratings.

Are you fucking kidding me.


----------



## gslack (Aug 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> 
> Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation
> 
> Oh well, maybe it'll help her ratings, which are currently in the tank.



Okay here is what Maddow said, and what Dean DID say according to the article linked to in the OP.



> Maddow said:
> 
> "The Muslims are calling for the execution of homosexuals in America. This was just released yesterday and it shows you that they themselves are upholding the laws that are even in the Bible of the Judeo-Christian God. But they seem to be more moral than even the American Christians do because these people are livid about enforcing their laws. They know homosexuality's an abomination. If America won't enforce the laws, God will raise up a foreign enemy to do just that."
> 
> Read more: Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation





> Dean's Ministry said he said:
> 
> Muslims are calling for the execution for homosexuals in America, this was just released yesterday and it shows you that they themselves are upholding the laws that are even in the Bible, the Judeo Christian God. They seem to be more moral than even the American Christians do. Because these people are livid about enforcing their laws, they know homosexuality is an abomination. And I continually reach out to the homosexual communities on this radio show, and I warn them, which ones love? Here you have Obama condemning it behind the backs of the homosexuals but to their faces he's promoting it. I say this to my gay friends out there the ones that continuously nitpick everything I say. Hollywood is promoting immorality and the God of the Heavens in Jesus names is warning you to flee from the wrath to come, yet you have Muslims calling for your execution. If America won't enforce the laws, God will raise up a foreign enemy to do just that's what you're seeing in America today. Read Leviticus 26 America.
> 
> Read more: Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation



Seems he has a valid argument.. She cut the quote up to look like a abbreviation, but in reality she (or her writers) made it seem an entirely different thing.

Dean is a christian who doesn't agree with homosexuality, and muslims do not in general agree with it either even to a more severe degree. He shouldn't have said that muslims were calling for the deaths of homosexuals and what Obama is doing has no point at all. I think he's an idiot but Maddow screwed up in my opinion. You walk a fine line when you edit a quote, and she did that..

The suit will not amount to anything because she didn't alter what he said but just left a false impression of his implications by editing it where she did. The fact still remains he DID say what she claimed he said in exactly that wording, its just what he said after that point that changes the statements meaning or intent.

IMHO; they are both idiots... He's a gay-hating, holier-than-thou bible thumper, and she's a liberal biased journalist playing the progressive on the liberal network..


----------



## IndependntLogic (Aug 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> 
> Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation
> 
> Oh well, maybe it'll help her ratings, which are currently in the tank.



While anyone in America can sue anyone else for almost anything, I don't see a case here. It's weak on both facts and precedent. Although Maddow may have deleted portions of the quote, she did not willfully or intentionally alter publicized statements.
MSNBC, FOX, World News Daily, DailyKos and especially AmericanThinker (who has in fact willfully misrepresented facts) would all be out of business if this case had a snowballs chance in hell.

Like you said, it may increase the ratings of Maddow though.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 12, 2011)

Anybody been watching those k00ks over there? I make sure to tune in for a few minutes every night. If you're a conservative, this is cant miss TV. The best part is trying to figure out which of those four hosts on there is the most miserable on any given night!!!!!!!!! Some guy named Lawrence O'Donnell has this show called "The Last Word". This guy is always hyper-angry.......but all of those hosts are: Maddow........Matthews........and there is this other show with a guy named Ed Schultz. I have loved watching the nightly meltdowns as their ideology falls deeper and deeper into the shitter. They try in a very cool fashion to spin shit, but you watch closely and it is very apparent that they are seething, the shows displaying the same sort of dynamic you see on the threads in the POLITICS forum here on the USMESSAGE Board: this distraction bs presentation as if the sentiment is mainstream. As a conservative, you sit there and fully realize that this little sliver of American lefties is watching this shit every night and buying it hook, line and stinker. This Rachael Maddow, in particular, asks her hosts alot of questions but every single one of them is a rhetorical question and when the response is given by the guest, Maddow displays this subtle surprise affect as if she didnt know what the response would be by the guest. Its classic TV to watch as all of them, for example, try to spin the 2009 Stimulus as if it was this historical succcess as seen by all Americans...........and meanwhile, as a conservative, you take another sip of your beer and laugh your balls off because you know the reality out in the real world.


Anyway.........who cant tell that Maddow is this hyper-feminist bulldog desperately trying to prop up this failed ideology and deep down knowing that only about 179 people are watching her show..........


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 12, 2011)

jillian said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> ...


Nothing frivolous here, "counselor".


> "In an interview earlier this year, MSNBC's president Phil Griffin admitted that the network, to boost its ratings, caters to the so-called 'progressive left.' This explains the malicious attacks on Bradlee Dean and his ministry, which are being used to harm the presidential campaign of Congresswoman Michele Bachmann, who is a conservative Christian."
> 
> Read more: Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation



Why anyone cares what that ugly dyke says is beyond me.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 12, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> ...



You dont think claiming the guy called for the deaths of homosexuals when he said no such thing might be defamatory?  Or that this was done in reckless disregard of the truth?


----------



## old navy (Aug 12, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



I would say she'd make a good bosun's mate, but I don't want to offend bosun's mates.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't wait till they try this on Stephen Colbert, can there be lawsuits against O'Reilly and Glen Beck as well? This is all they can come up with. *yawn*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Hold on, let get my beer goggles.............
> 
> 
> Hey not bad.  BARKEEP ANOTHER ROUND.



I'm not into boys.

Is that REALLY Madcow?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2011)

jillian said:


> must be that whole hating smart women thing that the rightwingnuts do so well.



Nah.. 

Look at it this way, Jillian: You're as stupid as a pile of bricks, and plenty of people hate you...

Speaking of hating women, no one comes close to you fascists on that front...


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 12, 2011)

marcatl said:


> the right is afraid of rachel maddow.



now thats funny.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> The Right is AFRAID of Rachel Maddow.





Just confused.  She really isn't a good comedian.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > must be that whole hating smart women thing that the rightwingnuts do so well.
> ...



I dont hate Jillian.  I feel sorry for her, having to pretend to be something she isn't.  She's pathetic more than anything else.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> 
> Rachel Maddow, MSNBC sued for defamation
> 
> Oh well, maybe it'll help her ratings, which are currently in the tank.



What a shitbag Maddow is.  Accusing this guy of condoning executions?

She is such a political hack she doesn't care if other people suffer from her slanderous lies and defamation.  As long as she gets to portray Republicans as evil and the Democrats as saviors of society.

This is the same idiot that does those "lean forward" propaganda commercials on the Hoover dam.  Of which she is too stupid to realize was started by a Republican and the labor force didn't use one union worker.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2011)

The Rabbi said:


> I dont hate Jillian.



I don't hate her either, I just point and laugh. 



> I feel sorry for her, having to pretend to be something she isn't.



I don't, it's her choice to be a clown.



> She's pathetic more than anything else.



True, but that's what makes her so entertaining....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> The Right is AFRAID of Rachel Maddow.



Using their Rule of Thumb....it's true.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 12, 2011)

theHawk said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > 'Left-wing television commentators must be made to respect ... the law'
> ...



Yet she like Soros?  But is still "mad" at her parent for not giving her a dick.
She's fucking Nuts! 

Blues


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 12, 2011)

Rachel's change of life will be on an operating table in Denver!

Hospital Slogan: For Girls who Really want a Dick!

Blues


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



You guys who think that the world revolves around your penis's just crack me up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Using their Rule of Thumb....it's true.



Using the Rule of Stupidity....You'll say it.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Using their Rule of Thumb....it's true.
> ...



So...all those posters saying that the Left is afraid of: 1) Palin, 2) Bachmann, 3) whatever at the moment   are following the "Rule of Stupidity"?


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2011)

Can we get back to BBQing Rachel?


----------



## IndependntLogic (Aug 12, 2011)

The Rabbi said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



The law is tricky that way. That's why it's extremely difficult to win defam, libel and slander cases. It's doesn't matter I think. It's a matter of legal precedent and more importantly what a judge thinks. I mean, I saw an episode of Glenn Beck where he stated definitely, that Obama is conspiring to enslave all of mankind within the next few months (I figured he'd wait at least another year as that would definitely hurt his chances for reelection). I would consider that defamation. But for him to sue would be as frivolous as this case is. It's publicity and it will help both sides - at the cost of taxpayer dollars of course....


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Can we get back to BBQing Rachel?



Well, she IS hawt!


----------



## Ali777 (Aug 12, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> I just looked at the op and this guy has NO chance of winning a case like this.
> 
> i hope the lawyers take this fools money at a very high rate.



The lawyers need to be sanctioned by the court for bringing a case
they know is nothing but harassment. Wonder if there's a counter-suit?


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Can we get back to BBQing Rachel?
> ...



Like anyone had any doubt about your taste in anything.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 12, 2011)

She gay! She ugly! She insane! She wants a dick! She has shit ratings! She about to be fired! She can shout and rant with Oberman again! She is a failure! 

Blues


----------



## Ali777 (Aug 12, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The only thing that's scary about those two are their supporters.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> She gay! She ugly! She insane! She wants a dick! She has shit ratings! She about to be fired! She can shout and rant with Oberman again! She is a failure!
> 
> Blues



She's gay....duh, thank you for that insight.

She's ugly....oh no she isn't...but I'm willing to run a comparison between her looks and yours...send us a pic

She's insane....I can understand you thinking that of someone actually smart.

She wants a dick....ah yes, the "the world revolves around the penis" attitude of males.

She has shit ratings....funny how she's still on, isn't it.   But then again, she's not a train wreck like Glenn Beck....and everyone loves to watch a train wreck...they don't respect them, but they still watch them.

She's about to be fired....really?   Linkee.

She's a failure.....compared to you?   What do YOU do that makes her a failure in comparison.   Tell us.

Finally, it's nice to see someone so secure in themself that they can laugh about themselves.   Not surprised you don't understand that kind of self security.


----------



## jillian (Aug 12, 2011)

it's always really funny to watch dumb as toast rightwingnut hacks try to insult rhodes scholars and stanford grads


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2011)

jillian said:


> it's always really funny to watch dumb as toast rightwingnut hacks try to insult rhodes scholars and stanford grads



I'm looking forward to St. Blues sending us his picture so we can compare.


----------



## old navy (Aug 12, 2011)

jillian said:


> it's always really funny to watch dumb as toast rightwingnut hacks try to insult rhodes scholars and stanford grads



Gretchen Carlson of Fox News is also a cum laude graduate of Stanford. She also studied at Oxford. She is also the victim of partisan ridicule. How coincidental. 

One big difference she has with Rachel is:

Gretchen was Miss America. d'oh


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> > She gay! She ugly! She insane! She wants a dick! She has shit ratings! She about to be fired! She can shout and rant with Oberman again! She is a failure!
> ...



If you like her so much, Give her your dick.

Blues


----------



## IndependntLogic (Aug 13, 2011)

old navy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > it's always really funny to watch dumb as toast rightwingnut hacks try to insult rhodes scholars and stanford grads
> ...



So the threads attacking Gretchen Carlson are where? 

Jus sayin....


----------



## California Girl (Aug 13, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> It's only news when Beck talks out his ass.
> 
> Maddow's a harmless buffoon who has less people whatching her around the clock than Beck has people tuning into his radio show.
> 
> ...



That's what I was thinking. It appears that even the logical, intelligent liberals struggle to see the total hypocrisy of going after one commentator and defending another for similar behavior. Reality - it's a bitch when it bites.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 13, 2011)

jillian said:


> it's always really funny to watch dumb as toast rightwingnut hacks try to insult rhodes scholars and stanford grads



Likewise from the left, mo chara.


----------



## tommyc (Aug 13, 2011)

old navy said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Maddow
> ...


----------



## old navy (Aug 13, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I wrote that she is the vicitm of partisan ridicule, not obsessed over by usmb members. Truthfully, I don't give a flip about either of these TV personalities. Maddow is touted as being an oracle of great progressive ideas but she is just a leftist hack. She is a genius but is so affected by LW ideology that the good she could do with that brain power is deminished.


----------



## jillian (Aug 13, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



and? is that relevant to anything she has to say when gretchen plays stupid for the benefit of the rightwingnuts?

i know the right is influenced by the whole miss america thing, but i'd rather see someone who actually does their research and isn't a shill for the wingnuts.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 13, 2011)

jillian said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > old navy said:
> ...



Jillian, why are you so engrossed in believing in the Left? It doesn't make sense to me why anyone would believe in them.....

Blues


----------



## old navy (Aug 13, 2011)

jillian said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > old navy said:
> ...



I agree. I threw the Miss America thing in cause I wanted to. Besides, her looks are fading fast. Her comments and mis-pronunciations are distracting. Especially when she pronounced Corpsman, corpseman. That's how Obama pronounced it awhile back when he was describing the great work that a Navy Corpsman had done in Haiti.

I was kind of surprised when Carlson did the mis-pronounciation on Fox and Friends but got over it. I know this will bring out the Bush is an idiot and can't pronounce stuff right either crowd, but who cares.

For the Commander in Chief to mis-pronounce more than once the title of one of the most highly decorated groups of any of the world's militaries, is a sin.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 13, 2011)

Victimology is big with many liberals.


----------



## old navy (Aug 13, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Victimology is big with many liberals.



Very true.

It is one of the main tenets of statism.

Keeping their constituents (victims) on the government teet leads to votes, union money, and power.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2011)

old navy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > it's always really funny to watch dumb as toast rightwingnut hacks try to insult rhodes scholars and stanford grads
> ...



Who?


----------



## Salt Jones (Aug 13, 2011)

old navy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



It isn't a sin. Would you rather the President not mention the work of the Navy at all?


----------



## old navy (Aug 13, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



He needs to get off the teleprompter and stop with the "Phonetic R Us" and recognize who the hell he's talking about. He was talking about a Corpsman, not a corpse man.


----------



## old navy (Aug 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> Who?



You know you watch Fox News.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2011)

old navy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Who?
> ...



Not much really.   Never heard of her...seriously.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 13, 2011)

old navy said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > old navy said:
> ...



Well...if the Corpsman isn't very good, a corpse man would be the logical result.


----------



## old navy (Aug 13, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Maybe, but it does not apply here.


----------



## old navy (Aug 13, 2011)

bodecea said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I believe you.

People of all ideologies watch it though. Otherwise, their ratings would not be as high. I am a comsumer of as many sources as possible. Also, even liberals spend lots of time at Fox due to the over-the-top rhetoric that MSNBC puts out. People get tired of that. Intelligent people usually do independent research to form their opinions and beliefs, aside from the talk shows which are ruled by ratings.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Aug 13, 2011)

old navy said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > old navy said:
> ...



I don't actually care either. Both are smart and do their job in the way that the viewers of their respective stations want. But whether here or on FOX, I see a ton of attacks on Maddow and zero on Carlson. The OP and those agreeing with him seem outraged that she would spin things. Please. The woman is nowhere near the outright lies I see on FOX every single day. That people take the news opinionators on either station seriously, is laughable to me.


----------



## old navy (Aug 13, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> I don't actually care either. Both are smart and do their job in the way that the viewers of their respective stations want. But whether here or on FOX, I see a ton of attacks on Maddow and zero on Carlson. The OP and those agreeing with him seem outraged that she would spin things. Please. The woman is nowhere near the outright lies I see on FOX every single day. That people take the news opinionators on either station seriously, is laughable to me.



I  watch MSNBC about as much if not a little more at times than Fox just so I can keep up with the spin and lies that they put out. I have found that they are bigger fibbers than Fox.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 13, 2011)

old navy said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > I don't actually care either. Both are smart and do their job in the way that the viewers of their respective stations want. But whether here or on FOX, I see a ton of attacks on Maddow and zero on Carlson. The OP and those agreeing with him seem outraged that she would spin things. Please. The woman is nowhere near the outright lies I see on FOX every single day. That people take the news opinionators on either station seriously, is laughable to me.
> ...



fibbers... They're Batten Liars....... watch them for a months, watch fox as well.
After the month do some research to see which are the liars. Its always the Liberals.
Liberals are Constitutional Traitors and should be deported to Europe where they belong.

Blues


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



Where's your pic so we can compare you to Rachel?


----------



## IndependntLogic (Aug 13, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...




Okay, I watch both FOX and MSNBC and I'll take that challenge with you and Navy - but I gotta tell ya. This is playing hold 'em where I get to look at your cards... Okay, which station tells the BIGGEST AND MOST OFTEN OUTRIGHT LIES! (not spin but outright lies!).
I'll even start!  Here's my absolute favorite of the last two months. 

Glenn Beck: "Obama is going to enslave all of mankind by November of 2011"

Happy to provide a link! Now I knew this was a lie because Obama would obviously wait until _after_ the 2012 before doing something like that! Otherwise, it might seriously   hurt his chances for re-election.

Okay, your turn! Top that!


----------



## Mr_Rockhead (Aug 14, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



I believe one of the ways the law is tricky is that public figures are much less likely to win these cases simply because they are public figures and, thereby, more open to scrutiny and etc. by the press.

But this guy is a private citizen and not a public figure.  So I think MSNBC should take his claim very seriously because, as you said, it will all come down to what a judge thinks about what was said about him over MSNBCs public airwaves.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Aug 14, 2011)

Mr_Rockhead said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



This guy is (or at least does his best to be) a public figure.


----------



## old navy (Aug 14, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> > old navy said:
> ...


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 14, 2011)

bodecea said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> > old navy said:
> ...


MSNBC is more tolerable than Fox, less entertaining than Russia Today but low quality journalism in comparison to the BBC.


----------

